# France to send 1,000 troops to Afghanistan, report says



## RackMaster (Mar 22, 2008)

Excellent news.  It doesn't show where they will be deployed yet, either the East or South; either will be beneficial to the war. 



> *France to send 1,000 troops to Afghanistan, report says*
> 
> *Last Updated:   Saturday, March 22, 2008 | 11:31 AM ET   Comments8Recommend8*
> 
> ...


----------



## Pete031 (Mar 22, 2008)

Good news. Hopefully their government lets them do their job. Everyone talks shit about France, but the troops are good to go.


----------



## pardus (Mar 22, 2008)

Pete031 said:


> Everyone talks shit about France, but the troops are good to go.



Absolutely!

This is great news!


----------



## car (Mar 22, 2008)

Here's to the Tri-Color!


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 22, 2008)

I hope they get to bring their guns....


----------



## Zeus187 (Mar 23, 2008)

It's about damn time!


----------

